# Moonbus Is In



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just got my call from AAA Hobbies in NJ. My Moonbus is in , and I will be picking it up tonight. Woohoo


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Just picked mine up from the same place just now! They called me as well!Wooohooo!!!:hat:

MMM


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Mine's already paid for thru Cult, and hopefully I'll get my workbench cleared up on time for its arrival! 
It's 1969 all over again!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I know...you were expecting this...now we want the "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang!" 

MMM


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Close! "Gasser", indeed! But now that you mention it, I'd LOVE to get that orange spaceship model pictured just below it, and above the Moonbus, but in a bigger scale!
And I just found out that Steve's shipment arrived and he'll be shipping them out tomorrow!


----------



## Athan_tok (May 20, 2009)

Just got mine at my LHS today!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Saw it at my LHS last night. They wanted $49.91 for it, a $.04 savings off the retail price! Cult has it for $39.95 plus shipping. I may go with Cult this time.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Trekkriffic said:


> Saw it at my LHS last night. They wanted $49.91 for it, a $.04 savings off the retail price! Cult has it for $39.95 plus shipping. I may go with Cult this time.


Although Priority shipping is @ $10, so it's kind of a six-of-one or half-a-dozen kind of thing. Plus at the LHS you can have it in your hands today!!!
Having said that: I am waiting for mine from Culttvman...


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I'll pick mine up this weenkend at Wonderfest off of Steve's (CultTVMan) table.:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

louspal said:


> Although Priority shipping is @ $10, so it's kind of a six-of-one or half-a-dozen kind of thing. Plus at the LHS you can have it in your hands today!!!
> Having said that: I am waiting for mine from Culttvman...


Still a better deal thru Cult though once you factor in sales tax at the LHS. I understand your point though, having it now as opposed to later is tempting!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I want mine now as well but I have waited since 1972 for one so I can wait another week! 

Max Bryant


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> Still a better deal thru Cult though once you factor in sales tax at the LHS. I understand your point though, having it now as opposed to later is tempting!


You save a whopping $1.46 (not counting sales tax).


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I have had this issue with my LHS and often wondered if I could find it cheaper online...possibly... but when you factor in tax, shipping and handling...how much cheaper is it...really? 

I like the convenience of my LHS and getting kits when they come out. I will pay the extra few cents for that. And most of all.....I don't have to wait...even when a pre-order was placed....go figure!

MMM


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Is anyone coming out with a more detailed and extensive decal sheet for the Moonbus. Maybe henry from TSDS?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll be getting mine at House of Hobbies in Burbank or Kit Kraft in Studio City, whichever has it cheaper -- as soon as I pay my utility bills!

Can't build models in the dark, you know.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Scot, if you are south of the hollywood hills, stop by Evett's at ocean park and 17 in santa monica sometime.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I was at Kit Kraft (Studio city,CA) this afternoon and they had three moonbusses (Moonbusii?) I bypassed the purchase until Evett's (my real lhs) gets them, probably friday they said. 

About the box. It is long, thin, very heavy and feels stuffed full of goodness. It'll be interesting to see what's inside.

I had thought there was something about the kit being wrapped in paper like Aurora did -i guess the sprue are wrapped because the box was shrink wrapped.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Model Man said:


> About the box. It is long, thin, very heavy and feels stuffed full of goodness. It'll be interesting to see what's inside.
> 
> I had thought there was something about the kit being wrapped in paper like Aurora did -i guess the sprue are wrapped because the box was shrink wrapped.


Don't all model kits today come shrink-wrapped? I believe Moebius is packaging their Aurora repops with a printed paper label glued to the box top, in the old style, rather than printing on the cardboard. And from the online pictures, the Moonbus box looks to be exactly the size of the Aurora original.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Decals? Unless there are some texts and warnings in the interior there are no more interior exterior markings that I am aware of....better quality? should not need it...I'm sure Franks are just fine. I pick mine up tomorrow at my local Sci-Fi modelers meeting :woohoo:


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Its true, the only markings on the MB are "USAA" in 3 locations. Not much sense in an aftermarket set!

Scott


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Scott....I thought so.

How is your Moon Bus coming along? Thats the puppy I'm waiting for :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Don't all model kits today come shrink-wrapped?


No actually its really an American thing. Import kits do not enter the US wrapped, they are sealed here by the distribtors. Some large kits don't get wrapped. When I order the big 1/32 and 1/24 Trumpeter airplane kits from Stevens the large kits usually are not wrapped. Small stuff like the Messerschmitt 109 will be, but the Tomcat would not be. Airfix and Italeri kits are not shrink wrapped, nor are Revell Germany kits.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

"paper-wrapped" refers to the box tops grafics being printed on paper and then applied to the cardboard blank that is the box top. The newer, cheaper method is to print cover art directly onto the box top, hence no paper wrapping.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

What color is the plastic in this kit? I think the originals were mint green were'nt they? I'm itching to get my mits on this kit,but try to get my kits under full retail price. I will pay $40.00,but $50.00 is not going to work for me. I am thinking of ordering mine from My Atomic.com because they will be $40.00 with free shipping,when they get them in stock. They have free shipping on orders over $25.00,which I think is a great idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Point of clarification; in the original Aurora release, the interior plastic was lime green, while the exteriors were a very light grey.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Moonman27 said:


> What color is the plastic in this kit? I think the originals were mint green were'nt they? I'm itching to get my mits on this kit,but try to get my kits under full retail price. I will pay $40.00,but $50.00 is not going to work for me. I am thinking of ordering mine from My Atomic.com because they will be $40.00 with free shipping,when they get them in stock. They have free shipping on orders over $25.00,which I think is a great idea.:thumbsup:


\
It is molded in white with clear windows


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I've summoned my Styrene Anonymous buddy to talk me down from clicking the purchase button on one of these, but he's not available. I need someone to help talk me down.

damn I picked a bad day to stop smoking...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My original kit had a light green interior (about the same as the pistacio green in the Spindrift) but the outside was in the same darkish grey Aurora used for their battleships. Its not too unusual to find Aurora kits with "the wrong color" plastic.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Talked w/ my local today and their distributor isn't carrying the MB even though they've gotten other moebius models. Great plains hobby I think the dist. name was. Very odd. 

Guess I'll have to head back to kit kraft... 

It's a long drive, so now I don't when I may get it. Don't know that it's worth the los angeles traffic hassle -under 20 miles away, up to 2hrs of drive time each way! Might be able to do the round trip in 3hrs if lucky. Heck, I used to drive from new haven CT to manchester NH in under 3hrs -and that's ~180miles!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not that they are not carrying it, they don't have it. Its listed as on order. Stevens Int'l just got their kits in Tuesday. GP is not always the fastest to get new stuff either. But they will get it.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Model Man said:


> Talked w/ my local today and their distributor isn't carrying the MB even though they've gotten other moebius models. Great plains hobby I think the dist. name was. Very odd.
> 
> Guess I'll have to head back to kit kraft...
> 
> It's a long drive, so now I don't when I may get it. Don't know that it's worth the los angeles traffic hassle -under 20 miles away, up to 2hrs of drive time each way! Might be able to do the round trip in 3hrs if lucky. Heck, I used to drive from new haven CT to manchester NH in under 3hrs -and that's ~180miles!


 
I picked mine up today. MM, it's well worth the drive. Grab some lunch while in town, too. :wave:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Model Man said:


> It's a long drive, so now I don't when I may get it. Don't know that it's worth the los angeles traffic hassle -under 20 miles away, up to 2hrs of drive time each way! Might be able to do the round trip in 3hrs if lucky.


90 minutes to two hours to drive 20 miles? I know the freeway traffic in L.A. is bad, but I've never seen it THAT bad. On a weekend afternoon, it usually takes me 30–45 minutes to drive from my home near the 10/405 junction to Kit Kraft. What do you drive -- a golf cart? :tongue:


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Mine came USPS today!


----------

